# Selby North Yorkshire to Rushden Northamptonshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with?Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Rushden Persian Rescue + ALUK
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport?
Is Liability Insurance in place? No you will have to check with your own Insurance companies
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Handover form and Vacs card
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:2
Type/Breed:Ragdolls
Name(s):Wizzie and Beard
Sex: Male
Age(s): 2 yrs and 3 yrs
Colours:Red point and Blue point
Neutered:Yes
Vaccinated:Yes
Any known medical issues:None Known
Any known behavioural Issues:None Known

Any other information:

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Selby North Yorkshire
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden Northampton

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Selby, North Yorkshire, UK to Rushden, UK - Google Maps

If any one can help please email me at 
[email protected] or answer the thread on our site View topic - Selby North Yorkshire to Rushden Northamptonshire • Animal Lifeline UK

Many Thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team

Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is now sorted

you can read more about them here Login • Animal Lifeline UK

Wizard (wizzie)









Beard









They will be with Patsy late 2morrow.They must be homed together, If anyone is interested in them then please contact Patsy

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought I would share the lovely thank email we got back from the old owners of these two

I would like to Thank you for all your help, you have been compassionate about our situation and didn't judge us, which made the process easier. The information of where they were going was great, also the lady whom came to collect the cats was a lovely friendly lady and would like to Thank her for taking them for us. A great service provided couldn't fault it in any way.

Thank you for all your help
Michelle


----------

